# IBM T23 Video Controller (VGA Compatible) driver



## elysante (Aug 29, 2008)

Hellow,
I have an IBM T23 laptop, One week ago i removed the Os (XP) that came with it and i replaced it with another one (XP Service Pack 2) but i could not find the Video Controller (VGA Compatible) driver. The display is not good at all and if I scroll a document fast get a strage voice. Please help me

Elysante


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Elysante
Here is the download page at Lenovo (IBM)..........
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s.../downloadsDriversLandingPage.vm&validate=true

Alternatively, an Automatic Update is available if you have Microsoft .NET Framework version 2.0 or later installed.
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/TVSU-UPDATE.html#DLP

http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/index.html


----------

